# P22 and CCI Mini Mags ... ...



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Howdy all. Maybe a dumb question here but I'd love to hear what y'all might have experienced. I have a P22 that will eat Remington Golden Bullets all day like a ******* at a country buffet but it hates federal auto match. Have any of you used CCI Mini Mags with a P22? Thanks.


----------

